# How much does it cost to paint and do the interior on a 78 Regal?



## barrera719 (Mar 11, 2013)

So today I got a offer on a 78 regal from a guy who owes me money. 3800 in payments The cars pretty clean it'd sitting on some gold 13's runs good and engines in really good shape but the paints peeling so imma have to paint it And the red interior is just like paint job. If I'm gonna paint it tho i wanna do a color I like so I would have to re do the interior too. So I was wondering how much it'd cost for the paint job and to get the interior re done? Is worth it too do all that?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

it varies


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Prep work's gonna kill ya,you have to strip all that peeling paint off,it depends what you want for the actual paint,you can go from maaco to some crazy custom paint.


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

Probably a minimum of 2500 to redo the whole interior.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

For a decent paint job your looking at 2gs


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

More than 2gs if you have to strip car down to metal, which sounds like if you have paint peeling.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

anywhere from $200 and some cheeseburgers, to $80k and extra tape to tape the boxies


----------



## barrera719 (Mar 11, 2013)

Damn that's alot. I was wanting to put a interior like this in it and I was wondering if I bought the material and put it on myself how much cheaper would it be?


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

Dameon will have all that done for you with junkyard parts. Just give him a rock and a pack of usa gold non filters


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

It will cost 7-10k for you to buy a real chevy


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ur gonna be paying some money no matter what.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

KAKALAK said:


> For a decent paint job your looking at 2gs


Goddamn, shit's cheap in Fl!


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

manu samoa said:


> It will cost 7-10k for you to buy a real chevy


bwahahahahahahahaha dis


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

barrera719 said:


> Damn that's alot. I was wanting to put a interior like this in it and I was wondering if I bought the material and put it on myself how much cheaper would it be?


dis on dat year regal....nothing good can come from dis


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

OGJordan said:


> Goddamn, shit's cheap in Fl!


on teh flipside 2500 minimum on interior really shows teh price difference in areas cuz thats alot here


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Your car will never be worth more than what he owes you.

Squash all the chatter and tell him to pay you your cheddar. Then sell your car and get a chevy.


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

2gs for paint? I wouldn't even load up my paint gun for less than $3500.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

OGJordan said:


> Goddamn, shit's cheap in Fl!


Key word "decent ".


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Pop Top Regal said:


> 2gs for paint? I wouldn't even load up my paint gun for less than $3500.


 pictures of your work please


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Do like Manu says go get a Cheby....


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Tell him to give u ur 3800 fuck that car.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

barrera719 said:


> So today I got a offer on a 78 regal from a guy who owes me money. 3800 in payments The cars pretty clean it'd sitting on some gold 13's runs good and engines in really good shape but the paints peeling so imma have to paint it And the red interior is just like paint job. If I'm gonna paint it tho i wanna do a color I like so I would have to re do the interior too. So I was wondering how much it'd cost for the paint job and to get the interior re done? Is worth it too do all that?


theres this guy on here looking to trade a finished 63 impala convertible for a g-body like yours.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...-non-cookie-cutter-1963-rag.html#post16472423


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

ROBLEDO said:


> theres this guy on here looking to trade a finished 63 impala convertible for a g-body like yours.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...-non-cookie-cutter-1963-rag.html#post16472423


simon!!

hit up the homie stephen, he traded a 57 rag for a 63 now want's a gbody

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...9-super-clean-non-cookie-cutter-1963-rag.html


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

money pitt experts


----------



## barrera719 (Mar 11, 2013)

FirmeJoe said:


> dis on dat year regal....nothing good can come from dis


I was just talkin bout the material not the other shit. That's how it is now but its red and it looks pretty good to me..


----------



## barrera719 (Mar 11, 2013)

ROBLEDO said:


> theres this guy on here looking to trade a finished 63 impala convertible for a g-body like yours.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...-non-cookie-cutter-1963-rag.html#post16472423


 idk homie were I live everyone has impalas. 
I feel like doin some different you know? Plus G bodys always been my favorite type of car..


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

That's a 1500 dollar car and he owes you 3800? So you're gonna take a 2300 dollar loss plus dump more into the car? Shit I need a loan, I'm good for it I swear


----------



## barrera719 (Mar 11, 2013)

LostInSanPedro said:


> That's a 1500 dollar car and he owes you 3800? So you're gonna take a 2300 dollar loss plus dump more into the car? Shit I need a loan, I'm good for it I swear


 Na its worth more then 1500. The engine and all are nice a lot of the parts are new on it. It's sitting on the gold real daytons has nice system almost new 16 switch set rup. The only thing it needs is paint. The interiors reallly nice I only was gonna redo the interior too match whatever color I would paint it. Im pretty sure i could talk him down to 3500 on the car.


----------



## barrera719 (Mar 11, 2013)

So yea idk were your from but here in co that'd be worth more then 1500 homie Haha


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

warning said:


> Dameon will have all that done for you with junkyard parts. Just give him a rock and a pack of usa gold non filters


Hahahahahaa


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

barrera719 said:


> Na its worth more then 1500. The engine and all are nice a lot of the parts are new on it. It's sitting on the gold real daytons has nice system almost new 16 switch set rup. The only thing it needs is paint. The interiors reallly nice I only was gonna redo the interior too match whatever color I would paint it. Im pretty sure i could talk him down to 3500 on the car.


post pics den of teh 16 switches like dre


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Marty McFly said:


> pictures of your work please


I'm not sure if you're trolling, but this is the last car I did.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

^^^looks like shit


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

FirmeJoe said:


> ^^^looks like shit


No, that's what I was pushing back into your asshole.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

Pop Top Regal said:


> I'm not sure if you're trolling, but this is the last car I did.


aye basic paint job ese, no patterns or aztec or selena, scarface murals :nono:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Pop Top Regal said:


> I'm not sure if you're trolling, but this is the last car I did.




not trolling. that car looks new and a factory color. how is that 3500? or did you troll me?


----------



## barrera719 (Mar 11, 2013)

FirmeJoe said:


> post pics den of teh 16 switches like dre


I'll post pics when I get a chance. The car was at his crib a couple days ago idk were its at now. I'll have too hit him up and ask


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

barrera719 said:


> idk homie were I live everyone has impalas.
> I feel like doin some different you know? Plus G bodys always been my favorite type of car..


1978 is a A body.
*1978–1981*


Buick Regal


All GM intermediate-sized cars were downsized for the 1978 model year in response to CAFE requirements and the increased popularity of smaller cars. The redesigned models were similar in size to the previous X-bodies.
The Buick and Oldsmobile were introduced with fastback coupe styles, while the Chevy and Pontiac received notchbacks. Four-door fastback sedan models were also available. An interesting design compromise was non-lowering rear door windows on four-door models. Performance applications include the Chevrolet Malibu F41 and M80, Pontiac LeMans GT, Oldsmobile 442 and Oldsmobile Hurst/Olds.
In 1982, with the introduction of the new front wheel drive A-body, existing rear wheel drive models were given the G-body designation.
Models of this generation include:


Buick Century (1978–1981)
Buick Regal (1978–1980)
Chevrolet El Camino (1978–1987)
Chevrolet Malibu (1978–1981)
Chevrolet Monte Carlo (1978–1980)
GMC Caballero (1978–1987)
Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme (1978–1980)
Oldsmobile Cutlass Calais (1978–1980)
Oldsmobile Cutlass Cruiser (1978–1983)
Oldsmobile Cutlass Salon (1978–1980)
Pontiac Grand Prix (1978–1980)
Pontiac LeMans (1978–1981)


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Marty McFly said:


> not trolling. that car looks new and a factory color. how is that 3500? or did you troll me?


That's the factory vista blue, with a gray dividing line and tuxedo black top. The dividing line is smooth and can't be felt. That car is an 07. I resprayed that car front to back. I've done some flame jobs on motorcycles and two cars. I also two toned my brothers 07 charger gray and black. I havent sprayed an old car in a while.


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye basic paint job ese, no patterns or aztec or selena, scarface murals :nono:


I actually want to get into patterns and lace. I'm wanting to do some lace on the Lincoln and see how bad I can fuck it up.


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

depends


----------



## barrera719 (Mar 11, 2013)

warning said:


> 1978 is a A body.
> *1978–1981*
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I thought 78-87 regals were G bodys


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

barrera719 said:


> Damn I thought 78-81 regals were shitty


fixt fo qft


----------



## barrera719 (Mar 11, 2013)

FirmeJoe said:


> fixt fo qft


What?.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Pop Top Regal said:


> 2gs for paint? I wouldn't even load up my paint gun for less than $3500.


:wow: u fuckin alotta people, daz around how much a solid candy paint runs in fla


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

barrera719 said:


> What?.


:roflmao:

For real bro,

Fuck fixing a Regal breh. .


----------



## barrera719 (Mar 11, 2013)

MinieMe209 said:


> :roflmao:
> 
> For real bro,
> 
> Fuck fixing a Regal breh. .


No Haha I like regals. But In the qoute it shows I said I thought 78-81 regals were shitty. But i didn't even put that Haha I put that I thought 78-87 regals were G BODYS ha plus I didn't understand Wtf he typed Haha


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

barrera719 said:


> No Haha I like regals. But In the qoute it shows I said I thought 78-81 regals were shitty. But i didn't even put that Haha I put that I thought 78-87 regals were G BODYS ha plus I didn't understand Wtf he typed Haha


:roflmao::roflmao:

This is your first forum isn't it?


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

barrera719 said:


> Na its worth more then 1500. The engine and all are nice a lot of the parts are new on it. It's sitting on the gold real daytons has nice system almost new 16 switch set rup. The only thing it needs is paint. The interiors reallly nice I only was gonna redo the interior too match whatever color I would paint it. Im pretty sure i could talk him down to 3500 on the car.


:h5:


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

IMPALA863 said:


> :wow: u fuckin alotta people, daz around how much a solid candy paint runs in fla.


People are fucking themselves. Down there unless they are using knock off candies and junk materials.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Pop Top Regal said:


> People are fucking themselves. Down there unless they are using knock off candies and junk materials.


I don't think junk materials last 10 plus years without fading unlike some rides here in Texas that iv seen,used to be candy red now Rollin half white fadin red :facepalm:


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

IMPALA863 said:


> I don't think junk materials last 10 plus years without fading unlike some rides here in Texas that iv seen,used to be candy red now Rollin half white fadin red :facepalm:


 I agree, but 3g's for candy ain't me.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

IMPALA863 said:


> :wow: u fuckin alotta people, daz around how much a solid candy paint runs in fla


Must be garbage paint,or shit prep work,materials alone to do a good candy paint will run close to that including sand paper,plus other consumables,and the guy hasn't even paid his shop rent or utilities.


----------



## barrera719 (Mar 11, 2013)

MinieMe209 said:


> :roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> This is your first forum isn't it?


Yea it is haha ima rookie to this shit


----------



## barrera719 (Mar 11, 2013)

Catalyzed said:


> :h5:


My bad bout saying 16 switches though. It's 10 switches -.- i don't remember why I thought it was 16 then today he told me it was 10


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

lowdeville said:


> Must be garbage paint,or shit prep work,materials alone to do a good candy paint will run close to that including sand paper,plus other consumables,and the guy hasn't even paid his shop rent or utilities.


Dam, I don't wanna know were yall spendin all dat money at cause dey makin good profit of yal on materials.......


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

IMPALA863 said:


> Dam, I don't wanna know were yall spendin all dat money at cause dey makin good profit of yal on materials.......


canada is a strange place.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

lowdeville said:


> Must be garbage paint,or shit prep work,materials alone to do a good candy paint will run close to that including sand paper,plus other consumables,and the guy hasn't even paid his shop rent or utilities.


candy concentrate runs 80 bucks for more than enough concentrate to do a regal. then you need a silver base at 150 unreduced gallon and high solids clear...... your looking at around 550 just for paint add a 100 for primer. I dont think its that far from possble.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

KAKALAK said:


> candy concentrate runs 80 bucks for more than enough concentrate to do a regal. then you need a silver base at 150 unreduced gallon and high solids clear...... your looking at around 550 just for paint add a 100 for primer. I dont think its that far from possble.


x63 if they payin close to 3gs for materials shit I should start buyin materials and flippin it to them up der


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

KAKALAK said:


> candy concentrate runs 80 bucks for more than enough concentrate to do a regal. then you need a silver base at 150 unreduced gallon and high solids clear...... your looking at around 550 just for paint add a 100 for primer. I dont think its that far from possble.


What brand? Sandpaper, paper, tape, buffing compound ain't free


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

KAKALAK said:


> candy concentrate runs 80 bucks for more than enough concentrate to do a regal. then you need a silver base at 150 unreduced gallon and high solids clear...... your looking at around 550 just for paint add a 100 for primer. I dont think its that far from possble.


OK,you bought the concentrate it's cheap,now you need sealer,a GOOD base coat,a carrier like DBC 500,you're looking at a gallon and a half minumum to do jams and everything,plus activator DX 57,gallon and a half of reducer(these are minimum amounts,depending on how many coats and the eefect you want),clear the car twice because it will be orange peel after laying down multiple candy coats,people are clueless for the most part when it comes down to cost of a really good quality paint job.I would not use a cheap clear on candy,or flake,our sikkens clear alone @ work retails for $1000 a gallon kit,works out to 2 gallons sprayable,you'd use all that after wetsanding flat and flowcoating.
What extra do you have left over for prep work w/e other labour and masking tape,paper,compounds,etc....what you guys are talking here is a chicken wash,quick and dirty with cheap paint that will pop fade or peel in no time.
I've been painting for 12+ years full time,had my own shop early on,and can tell you no ones making money on a $3500 candy,you'd be better off pumping gas for a living.


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

^^^^ All true. Used to work with my father who was custom painter. 5g candy jobs for friends, 10g for everyone else. Materials from start to finish are not cheap.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

:facepalm:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

X2....


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

shit topic


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

lowdeville said:


> OK,you bought the concentrate it's cheap,now you need sealer,a GOOD base coat,a carrier like DBC 500,you're looking at a gallon and a half minumum to do jams and everything,plus activator DX 57,gallon and a half of reducer(these are minimum amounts,depending on how many coats and the eefect you want),clear the car twice because it will be orange peel after laying down multiple candy coats,people are clueless for the most part when it comes down to cost of a really good quality paint job.I would not use a cheap clear on candy,or flake,our sikkens clear alone @ work retails for $1000 a gallon kit,works out to 2 gallons sprayable,you'd use all that after wetsanding flat and flowcoating.
> What extra do you have left over for prep work w/e other labour and masking tape,paper,compounds,etc....what you guys are talking here is a chicken wash,quick and dirty with cheap paint that will pop fade or peel in no time.
> I've been painting for 12+ years full time,had my own shop early on,and can tell you no ones making money on a $3500 candy,you'd be better off pumping gas for a living.


No body asked about what a shop would charge. He asked whats it cost. Im telling him that it can be done for less than 3500. Im going of prices from Alsa candy concentrate. PPG shopline paint, Tamco primer/sealer, and high solid clear from tamco. You are comparing apples to my oranges. A guy working out of his garage is going to have a cheaper price than a full fledge production shop. Paint jobs can be as high as you want. and what the hell is chicken wash? :cheesy:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

:roflmao: diz one shop wanted to charge me 4 stacks for a regular basic paint job,, I guess them materials are expensive too :dunno: and a 1500 dollar paint job that's clean is "chicken wash" too cause I didn't go to a shop :facepalm:


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> No body asked about what a shop would charge. He asked whats it cost. Im telling him that it can be done for less than 3500. Im going of prices from Alsa candy concentrate. PPG shopline paint, Tamco primer/sealer, and high solid clear from tamco. You are comparing apples to my oranges. A guy working out of his garage is going to have a cheaper price than a full fledge production shop. Paint jobs can be as high as you want. and what the hell is chicken wash? :cheesy:


must be **** canadian slang.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

KAKALAK said:


> No body asked about what a shop would charge. He asked whats it cost. Im telling him that it can be done for less than 3500. Im going of prices from Alsa candy concentrate. PPG shopline paint, Tamco primer/sealer, and high solid clear from tamco. You are comparing apples to my oranges. A guy working out of his garage is going to have a cheaper price than a full fledge production shop. Paint jobs can be as high as you want. and what the hell is chicken wash? :cheesy:


Shopline is bottom of the line garbage,it's $75 a gallon clear,peels in no time,no thanx(yes I've used it on beaters),never heard of tamco but I'm guessing it's shit as well.
A chicken wash is a quick and dirty paint job,grab the chicken by the legs dip them in water,shake them off,chicken wash.:buttkick:
You guys are making out like $3500 is the going rate for all autobody shops down there,I'm saying you all are full of shit,or getting shit paint jobs,i'm guessing both are true.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

ABRAXASS said:


> ^^^^ All true. Used to work with my father who was custom painter. 5g candy jobs for friends, 10g for everyone else. Materials from start to finish are not cheap.


just curious what is the extra 5 gs go to that regular people pay then friends


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Aye Joe, this is a car painting topic, not about airbrushing a club t-shirt.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

FirmeJoe said:


> just curious what is the extra 5 gs go to that regular people pay then friends


Tape to tape the boxies


----------



## Mafioso1988 (Jul 6, 2011)

FirmeJoe said:


> just curious what is the extra 5 gs go to that regular people pay then friends


Probably their project cars.... I know I would haha


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

lowdeville said:


> Shopline is bottom of the line garbage,it's $75 a gallon clear,peels in no time,no thanx(yes I've used it on beaters),never heard of tamco but I'm guessing it's shit as well.
> A chicken wash is a quick and dirty paint job,grab the chicken by the legs dip them in water,shake them off,chicken wash.:buttkick:
> You guys are making out like $3500 is the going rate for all autobody shops down there,I'm saying you all are full of shit,or getting shit paint jobs,i'm guessing both are true.


what i know bout candy paint, ur from canada, nobody knows bout dat up there, its from the souf :drama: besides most shops overprice on cheap shit anyways, just like cheniths :drama:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

IMPALA863 said:


> what i know bout candy paint, ur from canada, nobody knows bout dat up there, its from the souf :drama: besides most shops overprice on cheap shit anyways, just like cheniths :drama:


These were done 6-8 years ago,you're right candy is rare up here,but I have some experience.
These were all B.Y.B,wish I had access to a modern downdraft like I been spraying in the last 5 years.

















































IN the snow,Canada eh!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Just bought medium grade shopline clear for 140. Shopline is okay paint. But like I said clear for candy would cost a little more.


lowdeville said:


> Shopline is bottom of the line garbage,it's $75 a gallon clear,peels in no time,no thanx(yes I've used it on beaters),never heard of tamco but I'm guessing it's shit as well.
> A chicken wash is a quick and dirty paint job,grab the chicken by the legs dip them in water,shake them off,chicken wash.:buttkick:
> You guys are making out like $3500 is the going rate for all autobody shops down there,I'm saying you all are full of shit,or getting shit paint jobs,i'm guessing both are true.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

lowdeville said:


> These were done 6-8 years ago,you're right candy is rare up here,but I have some experience.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes cause u cant take a pic during paint and take a pic when u put it together and say 10 yrs later nd da pics aint got dates on them :facepalm: and pic 4 wtf is dat texas bs and weres a pic of the linc now?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

KAKALAK said:


> Just bought medium grade shopline clear for 140. Shopline is okay paint. But like I said clear for candy would cost a little more.


It's been years since I bought shopline,you can't get it up here when they brought in the V.O.C laws,we're under same rules as California when it comes to paint products.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

IMPALA863 said:


> yes cause u cant take a pic during paint and take a pic when u put it together and say 10 yrs later :facepalm:


I don't understand what you're saying,you called me out saying theres no candy up here,I showed you a couple I did in the past,show me what you done.:thumbsup:
those were from '05-'06 roughly,the triumph chopper was earlier.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

lowdeville said:


> I don't understand what you're saying,you called me out saying theres no candy up here,I showed you a couple I did in the past,show me what you done.:thumbsup:
> those were from '05-'06 roughly,the triumph chopper was earlier.


yes cause u can be anything on the internet


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

IMPALA863 said:


> yes cause u can be anything on the internet


haha...ok:rofl::thumbsup:


HE GONE!:sprint:


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

IMPALA863 said:


> yes cause u cant take a pic during paint and take a pic when u put it together and say 10 yrs later nd da pics aint got dates on them :facepalm: and pic 4 wtf is dat texas bs and weres a pic of the linc now?


I don't understand what hell you are saying either.....what Lincoln?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Pop Top Regal said:


> I don't understand what hell you are saying either.....what Lincoln?


He means the candy red 96 TC,local Luxurious pres up here built it and owns it.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Pop Top Regal said:


> I don't understand what hell you are saying either.....what Lincoln?


:facepalm: 1st pic bish


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

lowdeville said:


> haha...ok:rofl::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> HE GONE!:sprint:


:facepalm:


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

IMPALA863 said:


> :facepalm:


Sorry, I don't understand Engrish.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Pop Top Regal said:


> Sorry, I don't understand Engrish.


my bad let me speak texas "hole up mayne, am talmbot tha slab on da 1st pic mayne sqr8 up"


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

the lac's from texas too:uh:


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

IMPALA863 said:


> my bad let me speak texas "hole up mayne, am talmbot tha slab on da 1st pic mayne sqr8 up"


...or dumbass which you seem fluent in. By the way........fluent means you speak dumbass well.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

lowdeville said:


> the lac's from texas too:uh:


is that suppose to be candy????? And look at all dem swirls from buffin :wow:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Pop Top Regal said:


> ...or dumbass which you seem fluent in. By the way........fluent means you speak dumbass well.


coming from someone from dallasnalgas tx


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

IMPALA863 said:


> is that suppose to be candy????? And look at all dem swirls from buffin :wow:


C'mon man,you said I didn't paint them,still waiting on what you done
You don't even know what you're lookin at.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

lowdeville said:


> C'mon man,you said I didn't paint them,still waiting on what you done
> You don't even know what you're lookin at.


please refresh my memory where i said iv painted.......whoever did them did a shitty job and probably charged a arm and a leg


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

IMPALA863 said:


> please refresh my memory where i said iv painted.......


Handing out advice like you were an expert,show us what makes your opinion valid.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

IMPALA863 said:


> .......whoever did them did a shitty job and probably charged a arm and a leg


Hey I'll be the first to admit,they aren't great,but you said theres no candy in Canada,I'm preppin a couple right now,then you can judge my workmanship.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Tejas against cantada lol


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

IMPALA863 said:


> coming from someone from dallasnalgas tx


Yeah, like Florida is a real assets to the other forty nine states. It's only good for old yanks to retire and die. Oh and for Cubans and Haitians to shit on also.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Pop Top Regal said:


> Yeah, like Florida is a real assets to the other forty nine states. It's only good for old yanks to retire and die. Oh and for Cubans and Haitians to shit on also.


better than steers and queers :drama:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

lowdeville said:


> Handing out advice like you were an expert,show us what makes your opinion valid.


was i handing out advice on how to lay down or spray it? No i was givin advice on prices, i didnt know da only way to know prices was to paint myself :facepalm:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

lowdeville said:


> Hey I'll be the first to admit,they aren't great,but you said theres no candy in Canada,I'm preppin a couple right now,then you can judge my workmanship.


so since u admit its shitty how much did that prep/paintjob cost u?


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

The difference in price is from the difference in VOC laws.....in the South,we don't have many,for the most part,giving us access to cheaper paints,even in the same brands,like a PPG,DuPont,etc. You can get a nice solid stock color for about $1500-$2000,and a straight Kandy for around $3500 here. Back to topic,I want to see this Regal.........:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

IMPALA863 said:


> so since u admit its shitty how much did that prep/paintjob cost u?


I was working at a PPG jobber at the time,buddie of mine owned the place,got product @ cost,I know what quality product retails for.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

lowdeville said:


> I was working at a PPG jobber at the time,buddie of mine owned the place,got product @ cost,I know what quality product retails for.


ok, so how much would he or u have charged for a paint job like that,same material and same out come


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

IMPALA863 said:


> ok, so how much would he or u have charged for a paint job like that,same material and same out come


I prepped and painted them myself,90% of a paintjob is the prepwork,you figure it out,
Fillers
primer
sandpaper
masking tape
mask filters
gloves
paint suit
masking paper
1 gallon of sealer
probably 2 unreduced gallons of DBC 500 interclear
quart dx 57
candy concentrate
1-1/2 gallon unreduced basecoat
4 gallons reducer
minimum 2 gallons sprayable clear(good stuff not shopline)
gun wash
I'm sure i'm missing shit add it up $2-$3000 adds up fast,take this list and go down to your local PPG jobber and find out for me.
labour,electricty,shop rent is free I suppose:uh:
I haven't sprayed any of the new waterbourne candies,but i'm sure it's higher cost yet.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

lowdeville said:


> I prepped and painted them myself,90% of a paintjob is the prepwork,you figure it out,
> Fillers
> primer
> sandpaper
> ...


didnt read, just answer the question


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

IMPALA863 said:


> didnt read, just answer the question


I did,my prices would be from 6-8 years ago,they go up 10% every year pretty much


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

lowdeville said:


> I did,my prices would be from 6-8 years ago,they go up 10% every year pretty much


so u charge ur customer rent for the shop? So to begin with, when we were talkin bout a home or bkyd paint job are u goin to charge him ur house rent? I suppose that paint job would cost 3500 max out a house plus w.e u chrge for rent


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

So if i take my car to a shop im payin for paint job plus fools rent?


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

lowdeville said:


> I prepped and painted them myself,90% of a paintjob is the prepwork,you figure it out,
> Fillers
> primer
> sandpaper
> ...



bwhahahahaha


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

IMPALA863 said:


> So if i take my car to a shop im payin for paint job plus fools rent?


You're straight up retarded,if you can't figure it out yet,I'm done with you.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

lowdeville said:


> These were done 6-8 years ago,you're right candy is rare up here,but I have some experience.
> These were all B.Y.B,wish I had access to a modern downdraft like I been spraying in the last 5 years.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

ROBLEDO said:


> View attachment 620162


I didn't do the bodywork,came "ready to spray",think it's the reflection though that was my home made booth,poly walls:roflmao:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

ROBLEDO said:


> View attachment 620162




bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha teh old man got some sharp ass eyes


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

lowdeville said:


> I didn't do the bodywork,came "ready to spray",think it's the reflection though that was my home made booth,poly walls:roflmao:


sounds good. thats the reflection of the hose. :drama:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

lowdeville said:


> I didn't do the bodywork,came "ready to spray",think it's the reflection though that was my home made booth,poly walls:roflmao:


if you don't do body work why do you need filer, primer and sandpaper like in the list of materials you posted? :drama:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


> my bad let me speak texas "hole up mayne, am talmbot tha slab on da 1st pic mayne sqr8 up"




ohh i see


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

ROBLEDO said:


> if you don't do body work why do you need filer, primer and sandpaper like in the list of materials you posted? :drama:



dats was his charge list not what he used list..let dat nikka hustle people


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

ROBLEDO said:


> if you don't do body work why do you need filer, primer and sandpaper like in the list of materials you posted? :drama:


:facepalm:
Go take pictures of lowriders old man:thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

lowdeville said:


> I didn't do the bodywork,came "ready to spray",think it's the reflection though that was my home made booth,poly walls:roflmao:


if you would have prepped the car first like a real painter does you would have said this car is not ready for paint and sent it back to the body man. :roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

lowdeville said:


> :facepalm:
> Go take pictures of lowriders old man:thumbsup:


go find somewhere to lowride or someone to lowride with. :rimshot:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

FirmeJoe said:


> dats was his charge list not what he used list..let dat nikka hustle people


:roflmao:someone should start a topic about lowdeville over charging mothafuckas for paint jobs.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

lowdeville said:


> :facepalm:
> Go take pictures of license plates frames


:roflmao:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

ROBLEDO said:


> if you would have prepped the car first like a real painter does you would have said this car is not ready for paint and sent it back to the body man. :roflmao:


True,but guys don't want to pay for that,been to a few shows in the states,super show,Viva,barret jackson auctions etc.,I've seen the high end "show quality" paint jobs.:drama:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Marty McFly said:


> :roflmao:


:roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

lowdeville said:


> True,but guys don't want to pay for that,been to a few shows in the states,super show,Viva,barret jackson auctions etc.,I've seen the high end "show quality" paint jobs.:drama:


seeing "show quality" paint and doing it is two different things. :rimshot:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

ROBLEDO said:


> seeing "show quality" paint and doing it is two different things. :rimshot:


Yeah there's alot of wavyness goin on,even the cars indoors.......
Got to tone it down ladies,they gone ban me for off topic style posts in low gen,later!:inout:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

lowdeville said:


> Yeah there's alot of wavyness goin on,even the cars indoors.......
> Got to tone it down ladies,they gone ban me for off topic style posts in low gen,later!:inout:


****** you wasn't scared when they put you in the police car. :roflmao:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

ROBLEDO said:


> ****** you wasn't scared when they put you in the police car. :roflmao:


Skims pretty convincing believe it or not:happysad:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

lowdeville said:


> Skims pretty convincing believe it or not:happysad:


actually he needs no excuse. he should ban all snitches that cry over 10 dollar lic plates.:rimshot:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

ROBLEDO said:


> if you don't do body work why do you need filer, primer and sandpaper like in the list of materials you posted? :drama:


Bahahahaha, I have to agree with diz ****** for da 1st


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

FirmeJoe said:


> just curious what is the extra 5 gs go to that regular people pay then friends


LoL, just saw this bro. I think this thread has gotten out of hand, but to answer your question honestly, the extra 5g's went straight to his pockets, then the mortgage/power/groceries/gas/clothes/and all the daily emenities one gets accustomed to. Then some to his ranflas and some to Anheuser Bush. The reality is the paint game is labor intensive. Your time and work is valuable. And when you do something as a profession, not a hustle or hobby, you have to get paid for it. That goes for WHATEVER FIELD your in. Now, he hooked up friends from time to time. Peices here and there, even completes. But his reality, fortunately, was to hook up his family first.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Ive had cars sprayed candy. And it was never more than 3500. Ive had cars sprayed with base coat clear and it was about 1800 to 2300. It all depends on what that particular person thinks his time is worth. Materials cost the same across the board. Tape is tape. Paper is paper. Dont be fooled into paying more for disposable materials. Just like pouring concrete. U got folks that will work 12 hrs a day for 100. U got folks that wont get out of bed for less than 100. People should never think that a customer needs them. No. They need the customer. Its when ppl get on that high horse and think they can charge whatever they want. Then u hear stories of good painters gone bad. NOMTALBOT


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

lone star said:


> Ive had cars sprayed candy. And it was never more than 3500. Ive had cars sprayed with base coat clear and it was about 1800 to 2300. It all depends on what that particular person thinks his time is worth. Materials cost the same across the board. Tape is tape. Paper is paper. Dont be fooled into paying more for disposable materials. Just like pouring concrete. U got folks that will work 12 hrs a day for 100. U got folks that wont get out of bed for less than 100. People should never think that a customer needs them. No. They need the customer. Its when ppl get on that high horse and think they can charge whatever they want. Then u hear stories of good painters gone bad. NOMTALBOT


 awready


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Werd is born son


lone star said:


> Ive had cars sprayed candy. And it was never more than 3500. Ive had cars sprayed with base coat clear and it was about 1800 to 2300. It all depends on what that particular person thinks his time is worth. Materials cost the same across the board. Tape is tape. Paper is paper. Dont be fooled into paying more for disposable materials. Just like pouring concrete. U got folks that will work 12 hrs a day for 100. U got folks that wont get out of bed for less than 100. People should never think that a customer needs them. No. They need the customer. Its when ppl get on that high horse and think they can charge whatever they want. Then u hear stories of good painters gone bad. NOMTALBOT


----------

